# You owe it to yourself and those around you



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I have ordered Mike's CD's, but do to the fact that I have just entered into a Zelnorm study (which by the way is not going so good) I have put off listening to the tapes until the study is completed. But I have listed to Mike's Companion tape which was recorded to explain to your partner and family the suffering a person with IBS experiences. It is only about 20 minutes in duration, but explains so eloquently what it is like to live with this debilitating syndrome. It says all the things that I feel inside, but have been unable to express on my own. I actually cried while listening to it because it gave me some validation that I am not some sort of a "crazy loon" and that my pain and suffering is real. I am going to have my husband and children listen to this tape to help them truly understand what it is like to be "me". I urge all of you, if you have not already done so..order this tape and let the people who love you and the people you love listen to it. It will be one of the best investments you ever make. And to Mike, my heartfelt thanks for putting into words what has been in my heart for so long. Do you or did you ever have IBS? The reason I ask is; it is difficult for me to understand how you can relate so keenly without actually having suffered with this yourself. In any case, thank you. I can't wait to do the audio program.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rose, I haven't actually gotten around to getting the companion tape yet. I know others have said how wonderful it is and now you are adding your praises.... perhaps if I get anything paper and green for the holidays I'll put it on my list of things to get.







Glad it helped you and much success with the study. Thanks Rose.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rose, I concur, Mike is just awesome.If you could post this to other forums that would be great. If I post it may look like I am trying to promote, and in a way I am to help people , but more so to get the word out how excellent and helpful this recording and others really are. I am sure you know what I am talking about here.Thanks Rose, it looks like you are becoming a fan of Mike's work like many of us are.







PS you are really going to enjoy his IBS program Rose and I know it will help you.







I believe one reason he can relate to us and IBS is because he listens to his patients very carefully and has been doing this many years.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All.Rose, Many thanks for your kind comments, I am pleased the recording is useful for you.Fortunately I have not had IBS, but I have worked with patients for a long time and am able to 'position myself in their situation' from what they tell me, then I look and 'feel' what is needed for support or whatever. Might sound odd, but that's the best way I can describe it. Its the same when I meet patients 1-to-1.In fact you might have read my post about how the IBS Program came to be. It wasn't the case of just seeing a product and marketing it or selling it. It came about by identifying a need, researching, expereince, development and trials, and adjustment. From the need, came the support, specifically. The IBS companion was the same, there was a need, and a support was developed, specifically.I am pleased you find it helpful







thank you again.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Rose, you've always helped me with your words.Sorry to hear your Zelnorm trial is not going well.I think my problem--low motility with incomplete evacuation--is insolvable.I don't get that awful pushing feeling at 11 a.m. I still get it on the drive home (3 p.m.), but it's less bad; plus, I need one suppository to get out that hard stool.I feel MUCH better, am receiving therapy, am less anxious, and love PerDiem over all the other #### (sorry--bad pun).Maybe you're better off on the PerDiem, too.I know I'm off the tape topic, but wanted to put my usual two cents in,Ever,Joan


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Joan,Glad to hear you are feeling better. I have not had one granule of Perdiem in over three weeks. I can't take it because of the Zelnorm trials. To be honest, I didn't think I could survive without it, but somehow I have. The Zelnorm helps some, but not as much as I would like. In these trials, one third of the people got 12 milligrams, one third got 4 milligrams and the last third got Placebo. I believe I got the 4 milligrams and if I had gotten the 12, I think I would be a lot happier. Anyway I am determined to finish out the trials which will last another 10 1/2 weeks. I still believe very much in getting this drug approved. At least when it is approved, I can and will take the full dose and see whether or not it really helps with the "C".


----------

